# Goats not drinking water



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello all! 

Well we've FINALLY got our goats! They're a 1 year old nigerian doe (Roseanne) and her 2 babies: one doe (Rachel) and one buck -soon to be wether (Ross). 

Anyway, we brought them home on Tuesday evening. The babies adapted just fine, climbing and jumping on everything. Mom on the other hand was not so happy. She did a LOT of talking/ yelling, but did let me pet her a few times. Hopefully she will come around soon.

Since bringing them home, I have only seen the mother drink once, and very briefly. She may be taking drinks when I'm not watching, but there isn't very much missing from the water buckets; like very minimal amounts. I added some molasses to her water, and that's when she took one drink. It's pretty hot right now so I am a little concerned. Also, should the babies (2 weeks old) be drinking any water?

One more question: how often should the babies be pooping, because I don't see that very often either :thinking: 

Thanks guys! I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats on getting your goats. She may not be drinking for several reasons. Different tasting water is a big one...at least with horses. There is a product called Resorb. It is an electrolyte. I have used a lot of electrolytes over the years doing NATRC rides. As far as electrolytes to put in her water bucket this one is a good one. It has no real taste, no added flavor and the quality is excellent. My local tractor supply carries it and my local feed store. If you choose to get it take a decent size syringe and drench her once or twice with the diluted solution. I use 5 gallon buckets and fill them 3/4 of the way full when using the resorb. If she has horns you may need a wider mouthed container but that amount works for me. It may tell you how many gallons per package on the label. 
There are also paste electrolytes. I haven't used them on my goats but have on my horses. If you can successfully get the goat to take it without spitting it out that is also a good choice. Anything they will take willfully and you don't have to force drench or give them a shot I am for. You would just have to experiment.
Electrolytes should get her drinking. If it doesn't you may have a bigger problem.
If all else fails Gatorade or something like pedialyte will still get her hydrated and encourage drinking. I have a horse that will chase ya down for some yellow Gatorade. I used to pack extra bottles with the squeeze lids just for him on trail rides. He would stop if he heard me pull it out of the pack and turn his head so he could have some while I was riding him. WHATEVER works for them...lol.
As far as baby poo. I'm not sure. I haven't raised any new born goats yet so would not be a good one to try and answer. As long as you are seeing tiny pellets...you are heading in the right direction.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They don't poo a whole lot, and so long as it's in nice hard pellets I wouldn't worry


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok good! I know for a fact that they have both pooped hard pellets so I feel better about that!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

If the molasses isn't encouraging her to drink, try a little apple cider vinegar. Mine love it. About a half cup in a 5 gallon bucket. A salt block or some salty minerals or snacks will also make her thirsty.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have city water? If so, fill a bucket and let it sit over night. That will dissipate the chlorine they add to the water. You can also try a different color bucket. Mine will not drink out of a red or black bucket! White or blue is ok. ( I have strange goats!)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Also - is she on lush pasture? If your area has had enough rain and she is on good quality browse or pasture, they get a ton of moisture from eating green stuff and drink less.


----------



## Saucyaussies (Jul 5, 2016)

I am also super new to goats (one week in!) but I've noticed the amt my boys drink depends HUGELY on if we've had rain or not. I was a bit worried at first as well because they weren't drinking much at all, but as soon as rain stopped and the vegetation dried out, half the bucket was gone. Now it's been raining again and the bucket is going down very slowly...thank goodness because my well has been out since Friday and I'm hauling water. lol! Mine are eating mostly browse (with some handfuls of grain and a bit of hay now and then to bribe them into being my friends), and right now they're favouring the thimble/salmon/black berry plants in their yard, and all have nice big juicy leaves.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Interesting ideas!! I never thought of the bucket color! Maybe at her old place they used a different color!

She has been doing a little better since adding the apple cider vinegar so I think she just doesnt drink that much. For some reason I had assumed they would drink a lot since it is hot out..

Thanks so much for all the tips! It's more helpful than you know ☺


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd never thought about color either!  My does like dark colored buckets, and never drink from the white one. They also like 5 gallon buckets over 2-3 gallon buckets. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get bottled water, mix it with a bit of the water you use for the goats and gradually put more and more of the goat water to the bottle water, eventually they will adapt.

But at first, if you want her to drink and not get dehydrated, try to give straight bottled water first. If she doesn't like it warm or room temp, put it on the fridge for a while.

Other advice given is good too.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

So I think that it is a combo of bucket color and temp, as you have all suggested! The water in the red bucket that is warmer from sitting out seems to go more quickly than the yellow bucket that stays cool. 

Go figure, I was thinking "oh, it's hot so they'll want cold water" :roll: <-- newb


----------

